# Havanese family trees!



## doggiesrule28280 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi everyone! I know most of you are from America, and I am from England but I was wondering if any of your dogs were related to mine. I looked at my havanese (who is 9 months old and called archie) family tree and told someone on another forum, their dog turned out to be his uncle!! 
Do your dogs family tree have any of the following on them?
Newtonwoods
Happy Friends 
Croftmounts
My dogs mum is called newtonwood shady lady and his dad was clover of czzah.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum we do have some other members from across the pond. There may be some American dogs that have an British pedigree but, your quarantine laws for bringing puppies in, often affect the dogs going out. A lot of the dogs here do have German, Dutch, Frence, and parts of Eastern Europe, It would be cool if there are some. In the mean time we love pictures.


----------



## doggiesrule28280 (Sep 10, 2012)

hi, I don't think we have our quarantine law anymore as when I was watching crufts it said one of the dogs had arrived from another country the day before. I could be wrong though! Yes it would be cool if there was some, I know my hav has swedish ancestors. 
Here are some pics!:




I also own two other dogs.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

OMG thoses shots are adorable but that last one is just precious!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Adorable pup, we like to see the cute sibs too!!!! Your government has relaxed the quarantine a bit, but the rules!!!! If one does not follow the rules precisely your pup ends up in quarantine. Some do it and everything is great; But as an American I can't really say I am great following the rules...we are notorious independant thinkers and have rebel souls...so it is still scary. 

Also I attended a workshop where there were some British Field Breeders conplaining about the importanting of forzen sperm and differences in the standard. Prehaps as time goes on there will be more cross breeding. You never know there could be someone who moved here with your pups pedigree and of course there are those members that live in GB, so maybe they will chime in. The rest of us will just have to be jealous of how cute your pup is.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Both your dogs have _such cute_ muzzles


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

We need to see all four.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Your dogs are adorable. I searched on the Havanese Gallery website and found some Newtonwood and some Happy Friends dogs listed, although I did not see anyone listed as a USA dog.

Here is a link to the Newtonwoods:

http://www.havanesegallery.hu/resul...emax=&breeder=&owner=&country=0&Submit=Search

You can click on a dog's name and find some pedigrees and some offspring listed.

More photos, please.


----------



## doggiesrule28280 (Sep 10, 2012)

thankyou everyone! 
I think you may be a bit confused because I only have 3 dogs, the pics I put on are of the same dog hehe!! :biggrin1: He has changed colour ALOT though!!
here are his sibs!!:


----------



## doggiesrule28280 (Sep 10, 2012)

gelbergirl said:


> Both your dogs have _such cute_ muzzles


haha thankyou but he is the same dog :biggrin1:
He was only a pup on the one where he is jumping up at a table, but the other is more recent!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

The Sibs are also adorable...Is the little guy a boarder terrier and the big guy with the cute little hat?


----------



## doggiesrule28280 (Sep 10, 2012)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> The Sibs are also adorable...Is the little guy a boarder terrier and the big guy with the cute little hat?


haha thanks! Yup the little one is a border!! And shes a labrador! She looks a bit grumpy, don't think she likes the hat!!


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

Adorable! Love the hat


----------

